# TURN Washington's Spies



## chic (Apr 9, 2016)

Has anyone been watching this series? It focuses on the central figure of Abraham Woodhall, a farmer, son of a judge, and a spy for George Washington and the Continental army.

The new season begins later this month. It's a good series.


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

I did watch the first season and found it interesting enough.It is certainly a time period that was as full of plots as anything going on even today.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

No,haven't heard of it.

I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

So,this is pretty good.

What did you think about the idea of the gravestones?


----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

The fortifications using gravestones?Pretty desperate but seems like some that might happen.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 10, 2016)

Major Hewlett I think had his own reasons for doing what he did.



All this took place in Connecticut,Jersey,Long Island.
The history is amazing.


----------



## chic (Apr 10, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> So,this is pretty good.
> 
> What did you think about the idea of the gravestones?



I thought it was a power play. just a cruel thing to oppress the colonists who the Brits totally disrespected.

I like the character of Captain Simco. He's a sleezy, easy to hate, Britsish officer who's always trying to capture Abraham or set him up to be arrested for spying, which he really is doing but somehow he wangles out of it.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 10, 2016)

Simcoe is a character you hate but love.lol

His calm demeaner makes him more evil.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Simcoe is a character you hate but love.lol
> 
> His calm demeaner makes him more evil.



It really does and that soft voice of his just makes you want to strangle him, doesn't it.

Just so everyone knows, AMC has mini marathons of TURN on every Sunday morning so you can get caught up on past episodes.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 12, 2016)

chic said:


> It really does and that soft voice of his just makes you want to strangle him, doesn't it.
> 
> Just so everyone knows, AMC has mini marathons of TURN on every Sunday morning so you can get caught up on past episodes.



Really worth watching.

Yes,other than Abraham,Anna,Caleb and Ben,the next characters I enjoy are Simcoe and Andre (eye candy) lol


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Really worth watching.
> 
> Yes,other than Abraham,Anna,Caleb and Ben,the next characters I enjoy are Simcoe and Andre (eye candy) lol




Gotta love Major Andre. Total hottie.  I guess he was in real life too, so they're not just playing us. Ben's a good character too. And Anna of course. Brave woman.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 13, 2016)

Then you have Mary,I feel like just bopping her over the head sometimes,lol

What do you think about Abrahams father?


----------

